# ready to give up 3018



## WM4MM (Oct 15, 2020)

I have: 3018, Candle and USGS, CAMBAM generated gcode from AutoCAD2020 DXF drawing.
PROBLEM:
1. I don't know how to adjust depth of cut.
2. I have Gcode for a two inch diameter circle. Candle set for inches. The resulting cut is 1/8 diameter circle. It does the same on UGCS.
3. I cant find out why.
4. Thanks in advance


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

WM4MM said:


> I have: 3018, Candle and USGS, CAMBAM generated gcode from AutoCAD2020 DXF drawing.
> PROBLEM:
> 1. I don't know how to adjust depth of cut.
> 2. I have Gcode for a two inch diameter circle. Candle set for inches. The resulting cut is 1/8 diameter circle. It does the same on UGCS.
> ...





Welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your location to your profile, as well.

To better help you, we're probably going to ask for more info on your setup and machine but I see you aren't online right now so maybe others will chime in soon by the time you are back online.

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. What sort of woodworking are you planning or doing with the CNC?

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Try editing the gcode in notepad. Add a "G20" to the beginning of the gcode, that tells the file measurements are in imperial.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Your 3018 has a GRBL controller, which is mm native. Modern versions of GRBL should properly interpret G20/G21 commands, but it is probably best to use a GRBL mm post processor. You can design in inches, you CAM should be able to do the conversion for you. The depth of cut, as well as many other parameters (bit size, feed rate, spindle rpm, cutting inside/outside/on the line, ...) are all defined when you create toolpaths in your CAM software before exporting the toolpaths into g-code. 

You need to learn and understand the entire process to go from a design to cutting on the CNC, it is not draw push a button and go.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Michael.


----------

